# Daniele Massaro



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 319


Daniele MASSARO	
Nato il 23.05.1961 a Monza 
Altezza 179 cm
Peso: 74 Kg
Ruolo: centrocampista e attaccante 
Nato a Monza il 23.05.1961

Agli inizi degli anni ’80 arriva alla Fiorentina proveniente dal Monza e grazie alle sue doti, entra nel giro della nazionale già dai mondiali del 1982, dove diventa campione del mondo come riserva. Finita la sua esperienza a Firenze, è Galliani a convincere Berlusconi e viene acquistato per circa 7 miliardi, Massaro.
Vedi l'allegato 317

Al Milan ha un difficile inizio con un conseguente prestito alla Roma ma con il ritorno a Milano inizia la strada che lo porterà nella tra i grandi della storia rossonera, con il soprannome di “Provvidenza”.
Vedi l'allegato 320

Nel 1994, con Sacchi, è vicecampione del Mondo. 
Con il Milan riesce a vincere tre scudetti, due Coppe dei Campioni, due Coppe Intercontinentali, tre Supercoppe Uefa, tre Supercoppe italiane, e il mundialito del 1987. 
Vedi l'allegato 318

Con la nazionale ha giocato 15 partite segnando un gol, quello contro il Messico (1-1) nel mondiale 1994.
Massaro chiude la carriera in Giappone, nello Shimizu S-Pulse, dove segna 10 gol in 20 partite, e vince la J-League Cup 1996.

Attualmente fa parte della dirigenza della società rossonera fungendo da rappresentante delle attività del club nel mondo.


I numeri di Massaro:
Stagioni al Milan: 8, dal 1986-87 al 1988-89 (a settembre 1988 ceduto in prestito alla Roma) e dal 1989-90 al 1994-95 

Esordio nel Milan in gare ufficiali e in Coppa Italia il 07.09.1986: Ascoli vs Milan 1-1 

Ultima partita ufficiale giocata con il Milan il 24.05.1995: Ajax vs Milan 1-0 (Finale Champions League)

Ultima partita amichevole giocata con il Milan il 07.10.2002: Dinamo '90 vs Milan '90 1-3 (Addio al calcio di Zvonimir Boban)	

Totale presenze in gare ufficiali: 306 

Reti segnate: 70 

Esordio assoluto in Serie A il 13.09.1981: Fiorentina vs Como 1-0

Esordio in Nazionale Italiana il 14.04.1982: Germania Est vs Italia 1-0

Totale presenze in Nazionale Italiana: 15 

Reti segnate in Nazionale Italiana: 1 


Palmares:
Competizioni nazionali:
Campionato italiano: 4
Milan: 1987-1988, 1991-1992, 1992-1993, 1993-1994
Supercoppa italiana: 3
Milan: 1992, 1993, 1994
Competizioni internazionali 
Coppa dei Campioni/Champions League: 2
Milan: 1989-1990, 1993-1994
Supercoppa UEFA: 3
Milan: 1989, 1990, 1994
Coppa Intercontinentale: 2
Milan: 1989, 1990
Nazionale:
Campionato del mondo: 1
Spagna 1982

Il suo gol di testa nel derby del 18 aprile 1992:


----------



## rossovero (2 Marzo 2013)

Categoria panchinari extra lusso: giocatori poco pubblicizzati, silenziosi, ma professionisti e bravi. Vedere anche Marco Simone e, in misura minore, lo Scorpione Bianco. Avere giocatori cosí vuol dire essere uno squadrone.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Categoria panchinari extra lusso: giocatori poco pubblicizzati, silenziosi, ma professionisti e bravi. Vedere anche Marco Simone e, in misura minore, lo Scorpione Bianco. Avere giocatori cosí vuol dire essere uno squadrone.



Quante partite ci ha risolto.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

questi tipi di attaccanti mi sono sempre piaciuti...giocano poco e quando lo fanno segnano


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

soprannominato la Provvidenza,ricordo bene quel derby del 1992,ero allo stadio in curva....e ho rischiato seriamente di volare


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Sono quei giocatori preziosi, che ogni allenatore vorrebbe avere. E con gente cosi che porti a casa coppe, non solo con i campioni.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Quelli che stanno zitti e che fanno parlare il gol per loro e che poi ti fanno vincere una champions.


----------



## runner (6 Marzo 2013)

quella sera ad Atene....quell' aria fresca in una Grecia meravigliosa.......

quel momento in cui solo tu hai potuto raddoppiare segnando due gol uno dietro l' altro
quando essere Rossoneri voleva dire essere perfetti
chi come me ha cantato esultato e pianto di gioia 

Massaro per sempre il mio MITO!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2013)

sempre decisivo al momento giusto

oltre ai suoi gol più famosi, anche questo, addirittura nel 1987


----------

